# I'm Very Sorry



## sillyphaunt (Feb 16, 2005)

I am going to have to bow out of the print exchange. I would love to participate, but I just got word that I am goign to be able to go see my husband again before he deploys to Iraq. I will be gone all next week. I was planning on using tommorow and next week to do my prints for the exchange, but without that time I dont think I can get it done. I also have to finish my 3 classes for school before I leave, so I have a lot to do, and not a lot of time to do it in.

I am really very sorry, and hope this doesnt cause any inconvenience. If there is anyone that could take my place in the exchange I'd be happy to give it to them. 

I hope you understand.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 16, 2005)

Maybe luis.martins would like to jump in. I know he had said something about wanting to be apart of the next one...

Zach


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh yeah, I also wanted to say that don't feel sorry, do what you have to do! Trust me, we all understand 

Zach


----------



## oriecat (Feb 17, 2005)

Yeah, no worries, Kylie.  Especially as we all know the sacrifices your family is making, and how important it would be to see your husband again before he leaves, I don't see how anyone could not understand!


----------



## KevinR (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey guys,
  I might be interested. Remind me again how many shots and how many of each. Also the time frame.

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ksmattfish (Feb 17, 2005)

No problem, Sillyphaunt.

I'm going to continue this conversation in the print exchange thread so it doesn't get split up.  KevinR and Luis.martins check there.


----------



## luis.martins (Feb 17, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Maybe luis.martins would like to jump in. I know he had said something about wanting to be apart of the next one...
> 
> Zach



Although I would like to enter the print exchange, I don't think I would have time to print all the photos and contact sheets and have them shipped to matt before the end of the month. The risk of letting everyone down is too high, so for now I'd rather not enter this print exchange.


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, no worries, Kylie.  Especially as we all know the sacrifices your family is making, and how important it would be to see your husband again before he leaves, I don't see how anyone could not understand!


Hear, hear!   Have a great time together next week!   :heart:


----------

